# Interesting houses



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Built in 1929, the Leo Bird house was owned by former Mormon Church president Ezra Taft Benson and has a unique sculptured wooden roof.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)




----------

